# Italian League Stats



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

I did post this about 2 years ago, but I never got clarity on some of the areas.

Here is a sample link of Ginobili's profile/stats when in the Italian League.

<table x:str="" style="border-collapse: collapse; width: 174pt;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="231"><col style="width: 71pt;" width="94"> <col style="width: 103pt;" width="137"> <tbody><tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl22" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 71pt;" height="17" width="94">*Falli C*</td> <td style="width: 103pt;" width="137">Fouls Commited</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl22" style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">*Falli S*</td> <td>Fouls Received</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl22" style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">*Sc*</td> <td>Dunks?</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl22" style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">*Stoppate Dat*</td> <td>Blocks?</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl22" style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">*Stoppate Sub*</td> <td>Times Blocked</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl22" style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">*Palle Per*</td> <td>Steals?</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl22" style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">*Palle Rec*</td> <td>Turnovers?</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl22" style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">*A S S *
</td> <td>Assists</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl22" style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">*OER*</td> <td>?</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl22" style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">*A+ dP*</td> <td>Plus or Minus Rating?</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl22" style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">*LEGA*</td> <td>?</td> </tr> </tbody></table>
----------------------------------------------

Can anybody clarify or give the exact methods and translations in the stats? If not, do you know of a another fansite/forum where I could ask and possibly find out?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

-Nikos


----------



## drazenpetrovic (Aug 26, 2006)

Falli C Fouls Commited 
Falli S Fouls Received 
Sc I don't know 
Stoppate Dat Shots he blocked 
Stoppate Sub Shots he got blocked
Palle Per Turnovers
Palle Rec Steals
A S S Assists 
Valutaz LEGA AOR some evaluation systems I don't know 
A+dp I don't know

I'll try to find out what are the stats I can't understand then I'll let you know


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

drazenpetrovic said:


> Falli C Fouls Commited
> Falli S Fouls Received
> Sc I don't know
> Stoppate Dat Shots he blocked
> ...


So you are positive that Palle Per is TO and Palle Rec is steals?

Anyone know the exact methods for LEGA, and A+dp?


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

Nikos said:


> So you are positive that Palle Per is TO and Palle Rec is steals?
> 
> Anyone know the exact methods for LEGA, and A+dp?


*drazenpetrovic* is right. 

I add the unknown stats:

Sc = Dunks

Val LEGA = Equal to efficiency rating in Euroleague. So positive stats (points+rebounds+steals, etc) minus negative ones (shots missed+fouls committed+turnovers, etc).

Val OER (aka Offensive Efficiency Rating) = points / ball possessions (i don't know exactly how it works). It's the opposite of DER (Defensive Efficiency Rating).

A+dp = Assist + (steals - turnovers)


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

Why are most players Steals and Turnovers so high?

It says Manu averaged 4.3 Palle Rec, so he averaged 4.3spg? How is that possible? Even the turnovers seem pretty high. Even players such as Rigadaeu have high steal numbers despite not being an extremely active defender late in his career. 

Why are these numbers so high? Am I missing something? Do they calculate steals and to's differently? Do they count a DRAWN CHARGE as a Palle Per for a player?

Any help on this would be great,


----------



## Ryoga (Aug 31, 2002)

Not sure how forced turnovers are counted, but you might make a point.
Looking at the league totals, it baffles me how steals>to...

Btw, consider that there's more ball movement than in the NBA, and more passes lead to more steals.


----------

